# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  صــور للاعبــي التنــس المحترفيــن

## Taka

والآن ننتقل للاعب الاسباني ملك الملاعب الترابية الماتادور رافاييل نادال والمصنف ثاني عالميا









[IMG]http://img219.**************/img219/2624/3r5520pk05he0005ch9.jpg[/IMG]

فيدرير ونادال معا







[IMG]http://img515.**************/img515/3703/34387402xj0.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## النوخذة

مشكوووووووور أخوي على الصور الرائعه 


تحياتي

----------


## Taka

*] العفــو أخــوي .. ومشكــور عالمرور الحلو [*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*مهر شاد* 



*تسلم اخوي على الصور * 


*تحياتي*

----------


## Taka

*الله يسلمج خيتو وميرسي عالمرور  الحلوهـ*

----------

